# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Όργανα Γυμναστικής >  Πρόβλημα στην πλακέτα διαδρόμου γυμναστικής

## FANISX

Γεια σας και καλώς σας βρήκα. Εδώ και λίγο καιρό αντιμετώπισα ένα πρόβλημα με τον διάδρομο γυμναστικής Stealth 05, που είναι σχεδόν αχρησιμοποίητος. Ο διάδρομος έπαψε να λειτουργεί και στο καντράν βγάζει ένδειξη βλάβης Ε7.
Το πρόβλημα βρίσκεται μάλλον στον επεξεργαστή της ηλεκτρονικής πλακέτας του διαδρόμου που δίνει εντολές να αυξάνει και να μειώνεται η ταχύτητα του μοτέρ κτλ.
Θα ηθελα να ρωτήσω αν γίνεται η αντικατάσταση του επεξεργαστή μόνο, ή θέλει όλη η πλακέτα αλλαγή; Απ ό,τι μου είπε ένας τεχνικός που ρώτησα τηλεφωνικά, η αλλαγή πλακέτας έχει μεγάλο κόστος.

----------


## lord9999

Από προσωπική εμπειρία που είχα στο δικό μου διάδρομο θα σου πρότεινα πριν πας για πλακετα να καθαρίσεις καλά έναν αισθητήρα που έχει συνήθως στον μπροστά κύλινδρο και μετράει της στροφές που παίρνει ο διάδρομος είχα ακριβός το ίδιο πρόβλημα και μόλις το καθάρισα και το έβαλα λίγο πιο καλά να πατάει γιατί κουνήθηκε λίγο το πρόβλημα λύθηκε.

----------


## FANISX

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση. Έκανα την ενέργεια που μου πρότεινες Γιώργο, αλλά δυστυχώς δεν λειτούργησε ο διάδρομος. Περιμένω κάποιες άλλες πιθανές απαντήσεις στο πρόβλημά μου από επισκευαστές διαδρόμων γυμναστικής με πρόβλημα στην πλακέτα.
Ευχαριστώ, Φάνης

----------

kostasfrdr (11-12-13)

----------


## fgrek27

Φάνη καλησπέρα και χρονιά πολλά.

1 ερώτηση :Ο διάδρομος ξεκινά και μετα σταματα ?
2 ερώτηση :Έχει ηλεκτρονική ανύψωση?
3 Τον είχες σε ακινησία αρκετό καιρό?

Ευχαριστω Γρηγορης

----------


## FANISX

Καλησπέρα Γρηγόρη, χρόνια πολλά και καλή χρονιά.

1 ερώτηση :Ο διάδρομος ξεκινά και μετα σταματα ?
ΑΠ. Ο διάδρομος δεν ξεκινά καθόλου.

2 ερώτηση :Έχει ηλεκτρονική ανύψωση?
ΑΠ. Δεν έχει ηλεκτρονική αλλά μηχανική ανύψωση.

3 Τον είχες σε ακινησία αρκετό καιρό?
Όχι, τον λειτουργούσα τα Σαββατοκύριακα.

Δεν έχουν πρόβλημα ούτε το μοτέρ ούτε η κονσόλα. Το πρόβλημα εντοπίζεται στον κοντρόλερ/επεξεργαστή της πλακέτας. Απ' ό,τι κατάλαβα απαιτείται ειδικό πρόγραμμα για να προγραμματιστεί ο νέος κοντρόλερ και η εταιρεία ή δεν το έχει ή δεν το δίνει. Μου προτείνει να αλλάξω όλη την πλακέτα και την κονσόλα, με πολύ μεγάλο όμως κόστος, που δεν με συμφέρει γιατί παίρνω νέο διάδρομο γυμναστικής. Γι' αυτό και ψάχνω κάποιον ειδικό που να μπορεί να προγραμματίσει τον κοντρόλερ.

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## fgrek27

Φανη καλησπερα.

Το πρόβλημα ειναι στο τροφοδοτικό-πλακέτα.
Τι τιμη σου είπαν για το  ανταλλακτικό?
Στείλε μου μια φώτο απο την πλακέτα.

----------


## FANISX

Γρηγόρη καλησπέρα και σε ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον σου.

Το πρόβλημα είναι στην αντικατάσταση και στον προγραμματισμό του χαλασμένου κοντρόλερ. Επειδή ο άνθρωπος που απευθύνθηκα δεν ξέρει να το φτιάξει, μου πρότεινε να αλλάξω όλη την πλακέτα και την κονσόλα με συνολική τιμή 280 ευρώ (!). Θεώρησα υπερβολική την τιμή και φυσικά δεν συμφώνησα. Ψάχνω για ειδικό που προγραμματίζει κοντρόλερ σε διαδρόμους γυμναστικής Stealth 05. Με την πρώτη ευκαιρία θα ανεβάσω και φωτογραφία.
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## fgrek27

Θέλεις  να ρωτήσω για τιμή του τροφοδοτικού.

----------


## FANISX

Γρηγόρη ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον σου. Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσεις για ολόκληρη την πλακέτα μαζί με τον προγραμματισμό του κοντρόλερ του διαδρόμου Stealth 05, αν υπάρχει και ποια είναι η τιμή.

----------


## fgrek27

ok θα σου έχω σύντομα νεα.

----------

